# Walk behind tractors and such



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

A thread resurrected on the shop forum got me thinking coupled with the corn thread Ernie started, that there are options out there for small holders that need be explored and pontificated awhile.

from the corn thread I mentioned that pull type combines work well on smaller acreages and this PDF profiles one currently refurbished through out in Ohio for about $15,000 and $3000 delivery to either coast for a 60 inch cut.

the Self propelled MICRO-combine PDF is AWESOME and i would love to have one for my own purposes but at $26,000.00 not this year i suspect.

A few more special interest items for pondering over.

The folks in Kentucky at Earth Tools is what got me into this mood tonite...... in the resurrected thread. I know folks who have the BCS tractors and some implements and are tickled.... they even make a baler and rake [they call it it a tedder] and though those may be high cost for some folks, they could be used for specific purposes not eliminating the possibility of renting it out to other folks needing a small acre or two put up.

of course there are other dealers and models of walking tractors and implements like these check out the grain drill, the 2 potato diggers and the bulb planter among other neat ideas!!!

they have 57 articles in pdf that look to be both interesting and informative that may be of interest too.

well most of the equipment available is perty spendy for a small holder but it is out there, maybe not marketed towrds surviving, but towards more self sustaining and not having to rely upon others to harvest your small acreage makes it worth thinking about during the winter months when a person gets bigger ideas and has time to tinker in the shop.

There has to be some more out there that i have not run across.......

William
Idaho


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I built my own out of a Bolens 1050. Not very pretty but , its strong.
I have a friend from China that's a business woman I have spoke briefly about having some equipment imported. Yung Fang(?) tractors and impiments. I would have to buy a decent sized load. Enough for a container shipment. Wouldn't be a problem if I thought I could sell the rest.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of walk behind tractors. I own an older BCS 737, roughly equivalent to a new 850 series. Wonderful machine and built like a tank. However, for a smallholder on a budget it's almost cheaper to buy an old tractor and traditional implements? I've also found that there's no good substitute for weight, something the walk behinds just don't have, no matter how many wheel weights you add. Where they shine in the maintenance of land already broken, tilling in of organic materials, and pushing around snow (or snow blowing), etc.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I got a couple of David-Bradleys, a Bolens
and some other stuff. A couple acres of corn 
is easy enough with a walk behind. I do more
than that and work every day.
About combines, You can buy an old J-D or
M-F combine (self propelled) often in working 
order, pretty cheap if you look around.
I know where a J-D 95 is for $1000.
Another $300 will get a 2 row corn header.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We bought a BCS from Kentucky earthworks with a diesel motor on it. We have used it for several years and believe it was a great buy for us. We also bought the plastic layer and use all this for 10 acres of produce. We do cut things down in the fall with a regular tractor and disk, just to make things go faster.
With our heavy clay soil, the BCS works wonders.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

DavidUnderwood said:


> .......I know where a J-D 95 is for $1000.
> Another $300 will get a 2 row corn header.


I run a JD 95 on Timothy seed for a farmer 30 years ago when i got out of highschool, Me and another fella put up around 2000 acres with 2 of them.... those were the days!!!! the problem with a big combine like that on a 2-5 acre patch is trying to turn the thing around!!!! well ok and the difference in price i admit is worth the trying, afterall i dont have the $26K laying around either, but could come close to the grand even if i had to juggle a few pieces of silver from storage.

I like the small rear tine tiller i bought several years ago, but it does not have the option of any other implements and then too the internals are flimsy from what ive seen of other folks who are less than gentle on the units..... plus having the snow blower option would be a nice way to be able to both justify the use of one and be able to extend the season of use..... still a little pricey but the longevity may make it all seem reasonable to those who can swing one before i do!

William
Idaho


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Blu3duk said:


> from the corn thread I mentioned that pull type combines work well on smaller acreages and this PDF profiles one currently refurbished through out in Ohio for about $15,000 and $3000 delivery to either coast for a 60 inch cut.


I feel like a total doodie face about saying these were affordable. That is a hefty price, like, "oh my goodness are you kidding me price".

I guess I should print this pdf to show the clown who keeps offering $500, yes five hundred for my dh's combines. Then I should show it to gramps who thinks $2000 is fair. *gasp* The ones dh fixed up are CHERRY!! 

Who knew? :grin:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a link to dh's various projects, think you may like it Blu3duk.

The "girls" are dusty in their pics. Try to ignore that part. : )

http://old.hintonacres.com/shop.html

There are lots of links to other projects of his on this page. I am proud of him for all the things he can fix or design. A farm shop guy would get a huge kick out of him, check it out.


Scroll down on this link to see one in action

http://old.hintonacres.com/clover06.html


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

hintonlady said:


> Here is a link to dh's various projects, think you may like it Blu3duk.
> 
> The "girls" are dusty in their pics. Try to ignore that part. : )


Very nice the fact that he got 2 workable units out of three is even better, and that you know the "true value" of these old machines more than just scrap metal is what makes days worth getting up for! Not everyone who wants a machine like a pull combine can find one, and if they do not everyone can make them operate by manufacturing their own parts and adapting from other machines!!! That is truly the "homesteading" spirit and ingenuity at its premium!

and the dust just means you had a couple wind storms blow through and your "butler" had other duties taking priority before washing and waxing the farm machines!!

Antique archaeology folks dont always get the good stuff! and its a shame the scrap metal places ended up with so many of the pull type units over the years as people forgot what they knew worked and bought into the "bigger is better" concept..... but i digress.

William 
Idaho


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Blu3duk said:


> Not everyone who wants a machine like a pull combine can find one, and if they do not everyone can make them operate by manufacturing their own parts and adapting from other machines!!! That is truly the "homesteading" spirit and ingenuity at its premium!
> 
> people forgot what they knew worked and bought into the "bigger is better" concept..... but i digress.



I'll have to take that as a compliment and tell my DH. He constantly amazes me and underestimates himself with the way he loves to create in the shop. He is much too humble and sadly has the worst employer ever. He designs custom tools and equipment for them, comes up with his own hydraulic/wiring schematics when they are unavailable. He's like a boy who loved leggos, grew up and never lost that tinkering addiction.

BTW the ingenuity is a byproduct of being very very poor as a child.

Digress away, you are preaching to an enthusiastic choir.

I need to send him to your forum territory!


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

The price is absurd.

I have two Gleaner F2s for one for work and one for parts (that is still running since I keep buying new parts). That cost me less than 11K. I can harvest small plots (2 acres or do 300).

I experimented running black beans through them this year using soybean settings on the cylinder and and the screens and it did a pretty darn good job.

The problem with BCS is that its not a tractor. A price of a new good BCS (about 5 to 7K) could get you a decent all 4WD 45 HP tractor or two older 2WD drive 20 to 40 HP models.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out this site, if this is the guy in OH that rebuilds the AC's for ferrari tractor it explains every cent of the price. Look on the right side of the page for the rebuild specs. He treats these old working ladies like a high end trailer queen hot rod. (only time I have ever used "trailer queen" as a compliment)

http://www.yazallcrop.com/rebuild.aspx

Were talking (powder coated) frame up rebuild with new bolts. *gasp*


----------

